# Rates



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

These rates are good through 12/31/05 Kubota holds them close to the vest and I'll post the new ones on Tuesday!!

Finance rates


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Congratulation on your new job (and with the hope that I’m not using this quote out of context and apologies to Andy if I am) “Laissez le Bon Temps roullez” here on the Kubota forum. 

spinsmile :bigusa: indian artydanc :dancingfo


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Dean
How available is that credit at 0%? Does it require tier 1 credit ratings or is it something the average guy with a few debts could get?

I see in the new car ads that advertise super low apr's you need to have tier 1, brand loyalty, recent college grad, military ID, etc, etc. So you know most consumers wouldn't qualify.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Thats a hoot J,

The green team is in trouble now!!

Thank you,
Dean


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *Dean
> How available is that credit at 0%? Does it require tier 1 credit ratings or is it something the average guy with a few debts could get?
> 
> I see in the new car ads that advertise super low apr's you need to have tier 1, brand loyalty, recent college grad, military ID, etc, etc. So you know most consumers wouldn't qualify. *


Kubota does their own Bob and they certainly want more than warm and barely breathing but I have seen several that suprised me!! An average guy with a good or better no problem if they want a bit more coll a down almost always get's it!!
To give you an Idea repo's are rare but then look who buys the top end stuff!
Dean


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

New rates posted 1 Jan 06---31 Mar 06

They found a different way of raising them a-bit!! 

http://www.kubota.com/F/Finance/promorates.cfm


----------

